# Deviltech + Notebookberatung



## Apollon2000 (29. April 2009)

Hey und hallo..

Habt ihr bei der oben genannten Firma schon einmal ein Notebook bestellt?

Ich weiß, dass die Verarbeitung nicht an Lenovo oder Dell herankommt, ist ja auch ein ganz anderer Preis. Finde die Notebooks sehr günstig.

An dieses hier mit der Ausstattung für 965€ habe ich gedacht:

Tests - DevilTech Fire 9060 - ATI HD4650 schlägt 9600GT DDR3 auf 
notebookjournal.de
http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/deviltech-fire-9060-881

War eigentlich schon kurz davor ein Samsung R560 Dillis zu bestellen.
Jedoch nimmt sich das vom Preis kaum etwas und das von Deviltech ist um Länger besser als das Samsung in den Benches.

Wo liegen die Nachteile, oder ist das so günstig? Wie sieht es mit Garantie bei Deviltech aus? Hat jemand neg. /pos. Erfahrungen mit dem Laden.

Bitte um viele Meinungen, will wissen, was das für ein laden ist.

Habt ihr sonst noch was anderes/besseres 15 Zoll bis 1000€?

Danke! mfg


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem gebrauchten Gerät?


----------



## riedochs (29. April 2009)

Meine Vorschlag:

Fujitsu-Siemens-Computers Lifebook E8310 Fujitsu Lifebook E8310, Core 2 Duo T5850 2.16GHz, 2048MB, 120GB, Windows Vista Business (E8310MX001DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


> Core 2 Duo T5850 2x 2.16GHz • 2048MB • 120GB • DVD+/-RW DL • Intel GMA X3100 (IGP) max.358MB shared memory • 4x USB 2.0/Modem/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11abgn • PCMCIA Typ II und ExpressCard/54 Slot • 3in1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS) • 15" SXGA+ non-glare TFT (1400x1050) • Windows Vista Business und XP Professional • Li-Ionen-Akku (6 Zellen) • 2.50kg • 36 Monate Herstellergarantie


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

*@Apollon2000*
Sofern es etwas größer ausfallen darf, jedoch weitestgehend im Preisrahmen liegen soll: Acer.
Ansonsten würde ich auf MSI setzen - hervorragend ausgestattet, stylish und schnell.


----------



## Apollon2000 (30. April 2009)

Hey...

Danke für die Notebookhinweise.

Jedoch ist das Deviltech ja von Preis/Leistung nicht zu schlagen?

Kann mir bitte wer was zum SHOP sagen?

Es hat doch bestimmt schonmal wer dort was bestellt? Danke!


----------

